# What happened to Gunther Diegel?



## Astrea Wind (Oct 16, 2009)

What happened to Gunther Diegel? I heard he is in hospital. Will he be fine for WUSV 2010?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

No idea - but it's a long way to nearly end of October and, if he's still not well, there will be a replacement.


----------

